# Let See Your wineador!!!!



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok i did a search for this and i dont think it has been done. I know a lot of the members on here have wineadors, so lets see them. I currently do not own on yet though. But planning on buying one in the near future. Feel free to explain your set up as well as show us what goodies are inside.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/296444-take-pic-your-wineador-thread.html


----------



## ncast2523 (Jan 13, 2014)

Smitty what model are you planning in going with? I have some shelves on order for a newair 280, I can't wait!


----------



## acts541 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just got a NewAir AW 280 E and have shelves on order with Forrest. I decided to go w/ the Black Limba fronts. Forrest said he hadn't done a set w/ the black limba so I'm excited to see how they turn out. He said they should ship by 2/6. Getting everything else in order, ie more heartfelt beads ordered, etc. Just got two new Xikar rectangle Purotemp hygrometers in but having probs getting them "calibrated" (actually made my own post on here earlier tonight about that issue). I'll be sure to post pics of the finished product after the first of February for you guys. Super excited!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

acts541 said:


> I just got a NewAir AW 280 E and have shelves on order with Forrest. I decided to go w/ the Black Limba fronts. Forrest said he hadn't done a set w/ the black limba so I'm excited to see how they turn out. He said they should ship by 2/6. Getting everything else in order, ie more heartfelt beads ordered, etc. Just got two new Xikar rectangle Purotemp hygrometers in but having probs getting them "calibrated" (actually made my own post on here earlier tonight about that issue). I'll be sure to post pics of the finished product after the first of February for you guys. Super excited!


When did you order them?


----------



## acts541 (Jan 5, 2014)

Placed the order on 1/2, spoke w/ Forrest on 1/9 looking for a ballpark time frame so I could get my "ducks in a row", he said it should ship on 2/6.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

acts541 said:


> Placed the order on 1/2, spoke w/ Forrest on 1/9 looking for a ballpark time frame so I could get my "ducks in a row", he said it should ship on 2/6.


Sweet, I ordered mine the same time.

I'm excited to get them.


----------



## acts541 (Jan 5, 2014)

huskers said:


> Sweet, I ordered mine the same time.
> 
> I'm excited to get them.


What cooler did you go with?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

acts541 said:


> What cooler did you go with?


I just got a smaller new air 18 bottle unit.

Perfect for me though.

Was going to get cocobolo wood but decided to go with the zebra wood instead.


----------



## acts541 (Jan 5, 2014)

huskers said:


> I just got a smaller new air 18 bottle unit.
> 
> Perfect for me though.


Very cool! Getting a little anxious about maintaining a proper rh after reading all the feedback from others. I plan on using the cooling part of the wineador, really more for the fan/circulation, but wasn't thinking about the substantial rh drop during those cycles. I've decided to stay w/ heartfelt beads instead of going w/ an active humidifaction device, but it appears I just need to go "heavy" on the beads to compensate for those drops and to help w/ a quicker recovery... All this remains to be seen... still excited to get it up and going!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

acts541 said:


> Very cool! Getting a little anxious about maintaining a proper rh after reading all the feedback from others. I plan on using the cooling part of the wineador, really more for the fan/circulation, but wasn't thinking about the substantial rh drop during those cycles. I've decided to stay w/ heartfelt beads instead of going w/ an active humidifaction device, but it appears I just need to go "heavy" on the beads to compensate for those drops and to help w/ a quicker recovery... All this remains to be seen... still excited to get it up and going!


Meh, don't stress much over it.

I don't generally run my fans much except a little in the summer and my RH is always 65%.

A few percentages in RH fluctuations won't hurt anything.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

acts541 said:


> Very cool! Getting a little anxious about maintaining a proper rh after reading all the feedback from others. I plan on using the cooling part of the wineador, really more for the fan/circulation, but wasn't thinking about the substantial rh drop during those cycles. I've decided to stay w/ heartfelt beads instead of going w/ an active humidifaction device, but it appears I just need to go "heavy" on the beads to compensate for those drops and to help w/ a quicker recovery... All this remains to be seen... still excited to get it up and going!


I've got two pounds of beads and don't really see a significant drop when it cycles. Maybe 1-2% but it is fine within minutes.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Laynard said:


> I've got two pounds of beads and don't really see a significant drop when it cycles. Maybe 1-2% but it is fine within minutes.


%1-%2 isn't anything to fret about.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you guys go with the Rush Order option from Forrest? I didn't go with Rush in November and am starting to regret it, but I know it will be worth the wait!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> Did you guys go with the Rush Order option from Forrest? I didn't go with Rush in November and am starting to regret it.


You still haven't got yours since November?

DAMN.......give the guy a call and see what's up.

I thought he was turning these out in 2-5 weeks generally since he hired some help.

I did NOT do the rush order.

I was talking to someone else that ordered right after new years like I did and Forrest told him he would be done with it sometime in the first half of February.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

wow since november that doesnt seem right to me. everyone on here has gotten theirs pretty quickly. i would give him a call.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I ordered on 11/27/2013, so I'm just around 2 months. I sent him an email last Thursday, but I'll send him another email today.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

rtrimbath said:


> I ordered on 11/27/2013, so I'm just around 2 months. I sent him an email last Thursday, but I'll send him another email today.


Oh, that's not so bad then....any day now I'm sure.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah I was expecting around 2 months, but when I saw everyone talking about 1 month wait times without a rush order, I got a little worried.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

cant wait to see pics when its all set up and full of tasty treats


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

Soooo are we gonna see some wineadors or what!?


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Just finished building my first Wineador. Unfortunately, I am unable to repost the pics here since I've reached my pic posting quota. To check out the build and my stash, here's the link..

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## acts541 (Jan 5, 2014)

sorry, was hoping to have pics up by now, still waiting on my shelves. yesterday was 10 weeks exactly, gonna wait till week 12 before I bug Forrest again.


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

waiting on my drawers and shelves but am so happy with it so far! Can't wait to put more sticks in it


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

ill admit alot of you guys have some nice set ups.


----------

